# Lamparas nuevas con liquido adentro ??



## fernandob (Sep 16, 2010)

hola mirando en youtube chicas me encontre por error esto:





 




en este ultimo video si bien muestran que la lampara esa de liquido consume menos pero tambien da menos luz, si comparan con las lamparas de el principio de el video. 

saben algo ?? 
que es ese liquido ?? 
y si se rompe una d eesssas lamparas ? que es ese liquido? ensucia. contamina ? quesquese???


----------



## unleased! (Sep 16, 2010)

la primera vez que lo veo... pero el liquido... no se... 

un led de mucha potencia genera mucho calor por lo que hace falta un disipador para evacuar toda esa temperatura...

el liquido es transparente y también puede ser conductor de calor por lo que al rellenar la bombilla de ese liquido haría que la superficie de contacto aumentase drasticamente.... toda la superficie de la bombilla se usaría para refigerar el chip del led...

mucho mas cómodo que una chapa de aluminio, no?

es lo que sale de mi cabeza, es la primera vez que veo estas bombillas, puede que me equivoque...

saludos!


----------



## franko1819 (Sep 16, 2010)

Lo primero que se me ocurrio cuando vi el 1º video fue que cuando se te cae una de esas... tenes que limpiar: vidrio y liquido


----------



## capitanp (Sep 16, 2010)

El liquido es parafina..

*hydralux*


http://www.islabit.com/10557/hydralux-4-primera-bombilla-led-con-refrigeracion-liquida.html

http://www.aleddra.com/New%20Spec%2020090507/AC%20LED%20Liquid%20Bulb.pdf


----------



## jreyes (Sep 21, 2010)

Hace como dos años construí 10 lámparas con diodos de 5mm (30º). Dentro de un pote plástico blanco opaco (no transparente) colocaba los LEDs dentro de vaselina líquida (un arreglo de 7 x 7 LEDs en serie). Lo que se lograba era dispersar la luz del LED y así poder distribuir con mayor uniformidad la luz. Eso se logra...pero hacer la placa para calzarla en la circunferencia del pote fue un lío (tampoco había mucho espacio para maniobrar).


Adiosín...!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 22, 2010)

Ni se les ocurra ponerle glicerina , que es ULTRA conductora , alguna vez se rompió la bombita de la máquina de humo y el cortocircuito fué TE RRI BLE 

Saludos !


----------



## Alfgu (Ene 1, 2011)

No me había dado cuenta de este post jeje, con lo que me encantan a mi los led...

La verdad que se ve que es el futuro esa clase de lámparas, el mismo líquido mas el cristal hacen que la luz se difunda mejor por la habitacion, ganando en luminosidad.
Una idea de que puede ser ese líquido..., hace poco vi un documental de Discovery Chanel en la cual fabricaban los transformadores de AT para convertir la AT en 220 V, y hechaban aceite para conservar el transformador, ya que por lo visto no es conductor, si es así, y se rompe una lámpara de estas, todo puede ser que la habitacion, pasillo, o cualquier estancia del hogar, sea una pista de patinaje..., son las consecuencias del progreso.
Pero me gusta esa lámpara..., todo puede ser que me ponga a hacer algun invento e ir probando, si funciona o no o a ver cuanto dura.


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 1, 2011)

Seguramente las lamparas esas son de acrílico, o algún polímero de alta densidad transparente, que es bastante difícil de romperse con simples golpes o caídas.
Y el líquido, es buena la teoría de que es para enfriar. Yo ví una PC, metida en una gran pecera llena de vaselina líquida, que parecía un acuario, y el fin de esa práctica era enfriar el microprocesador.
Fake o no fake, me parece una buena idea. 
Tengo en mi casa un tarrito de vaselina líquida. Voy a experimentar algo con eso. 
Saludos.
Agucasta


----------



## capitanp (Ene 1, 2011)

> Tengo en mi casa un tarrito de vaselina líquida. Voy a experimentar algo con eso.
> Saludos.
> Agucasta


 

Sincomentario...


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 1, 2011)

capitanp dijo:


> Sincomentario...



Sin duda. Se prestó para la doble lectura mi comentario. 
Está de más decir que mi experimento va a incluir la vaselina, pero en el campo de la electrónica.. Nada más que eso ejje
Saludos..

PD. Estuviste rápido capitanp.. jeje


----------



## Robo (Ene 1, 2011)

esos 3 ultimos comentarios jajaja


----------



## Tavo (Ene 1, 2011)

agucasta89 dijo:


> Tengo en mi casa un tarrito de *vaselina líquida.* Voy a experimentar algo con eso.
> Saludos.
> Agucasta



También podrías probar con lubricante íntimo, tal vez te dé buenos resultados...  

Tené cuidado con experimentar... que en cualquier momento podríamos tener un nuevo compañero: Un "mozo sin bandeja"... 



PS: Creo que quisiste decir... *GLICERINA LÍQUIDA*, que no es lo mismo que "vaselina líquida".


----------



## Tomasito (Ene 2, 2011)

agucasta89 dijo:


> Tengo en mi casa un tarrito de vaselina líquida.



Mejor no preguntemos por qué o *para qué*.


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 2, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> PS: Creo que quisiste decir... *GLICERINA LÍQUIDA*, que no es lo mismo que "vaselina líquida".











Es de mi abuela, se come una cucharada de eso luego de las comidas, recetado por el médico, para la constipación. O algo así.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 2, 2011)

Naa... Todo bien Agustín, era una broma lo mío.

Aja, pensé que te habías confundido. De todos modos, creo que sería mejor que intentes con Glicerina Líquida, que no es cara, y se consigue en ferreterías...

Saludos!


----------



## Tomasito (Ene 2, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Naa... Todo bien Agustín, era una broma lo mío.
> 
> Aja, pensé que te habías confundido. De todos modos, creo que sería mejor que intentes con Glicerina Líquida, que no es cara, y se consigue en ferreterías...
> 
> Saludos!





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ni se les ocurra ponerle glicerina , que es ULTRA conductora , alguna vez se rompió la bombita de la máquina de humo y el cortocircuito fué TE RRI BLE
> 
> Saludos !





caracterescaracteres


----------



## VladimiroTotal (Ene 2, 2011)

Ups esas vaselinas...


----------

